# DIY Tank stand and canopy



## Merf

Alright, so I've been thinking a lot about my fish tank lately and think I'm going to build my own stand and canopy. If anyone knows of any awesome sites that have pre-made plans or any how-tos that'd be great! I have a 55 gallon tank =).


----------



## Blue Cray

Dont even waste your time with such a small tank, almost anything reasonable can hold up a 55 i had a 75 on 2 small tables no issues, and buy a glasstop and drop a light on it


----------



## Cacatuoides

You ever think Merf wants this to be a Show tank? It would look nice with a "set" stand and canopy.


----------



## Merf

Well it's currently on concrete blocks with a piece of wood on top... It isn't about finding something to hold it up, I want it to look nicer.


----------



## emc7

There are a lot of DIY plans on the web. From 2" x 4"s all the way to custom cabinetry. Used the advanced search function (click search, then advanced search) on this forum and try YouTube and woodworker/DIY sites as well. 

IMO canopies aren't worth the trouble (you have to move them to do anything with the tank and they hold in heat), but many like the look and they keep out small children and big dogs. Some people build in lights and fans. Decide if you want a light cover or a light holder. 

It is the most common size tank, so check craigslist and garage sales. You might find refinishing a cheap, used stand easier than building one.

here's an old thread about a 75 stand I found with the advanced search function. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diy-do-yourself/25014-built-new-stand-pics.html?highlight=55+stand


----------



## Merf

emc7 said:


> IMO canopies aren't worth the trouble (you have to move them to do anything with the tank and they hold in heat), but many like the look and they keep out small children and big dogs. Some people build in lights and fans. Decide if you want a light cover or a light holder.


Well I was just thinking about leaving the back of the canopy open since it'll be against a wall anyway. I've looked around locally and can't seem to find any cheap stands available that don't already include the tank. I've e-mailed the people about buying it separately but they want to sell it all as a kit. 
I just want a light cover; just want to cover up the front and sides so my tank can be more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## TheOldSalt

a google search on DIY + aquarium should point you toward all sorts of good stuff, but I can think of two really good places to look. One site is GARF. Yes, GARF. The site is messy and hard to navigate, but chock full of useful stuff like that. The next place is the KREB. The Kreb is a huge site slam full of an insane amount of useful fishkeeping info.


----------



## Guest

i try making a canopy for my 55 thinking its going to be easy but damn its harder than it look.

i just gave up cuz i cut all the wrong piece, didnt wanna bother buying new wood

what kinda stand u want? i made this stand http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/Double_55_diy_pt1.php a double 55 stand. u can still make the stand even if u dont want the double but again the double is also good for smaller tanks.

i used this stand to hold a 55 and two 10. with my filter in the middle for the 55.

but again if u going to make that stand, u mite want to recheck the dimensions 1st before u start cutting.

its a cheap n easy stand to build for someone who not handy with tools.
it cost me less than 50 buck to make plus its more easy than them metal stand.

oh yeah, here a good top http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_canopy2.php
i try building this one but i failed to cut the piece.


----------



## PostShawn

I got a 55g and stand for free from my father-in-law. The bottom of the wooden stand was rotted out since it sat outside for two years. So I had to rebuild the whole bottom. The stand wasn't really much other then a few 2x4's with some nice wood around them. I have seen them all over now that I look up 55g tanks. I would say go to a pet store or fish store and see if you can find a wooden stand. Then take some notes on how its made and go get the materials. You can modify the exact trim and doors and such but just keep the inside frame (those 2x4s) the same as you see. 

Mine looks something like this but with smooth finished doors. 












Here's a nice writeup on a good looking tank stand.
http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-aquarium-stand/56.asp



good luck
:fish:


----------

